# Aktion beendet: GOG: Hitman Absolution für lau



## Maverick3k (12. Juni 2020)

Hi,

bei GOG kann man momentan Hitman Absolution abstauben. Titel ist von 2012, d.h. etwas älter.

Auf der Seite muss man etwas runtscrollen, dann sieht man den Hitman Banner.

Angebot gilt noch:

71h
48min


----------



## Cosmas (12. Juni 2020)

Server scheinen momentan überfordert, entweder geht nix oder es gibt Fehlermeldungen, also entweder is das jetzt gut...oder iwas läuft da schief...mal später versuchen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. Juni 2020)

Das Spiel habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal für nen 10er mitgenommen. Jeder der etwas mit Hitman anfangen kann, sollte da mal rein sehen. War absolut positiv überrascht und habs entsprechend auch durchgezockt


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. Juni 2020)

Cool Hitman Absolution für lau das letzte Hitman was ich gespielt habe war Blood Money von 2006.


----------



## Maverick3k (14. Juni 2020)

Angebot gilt noch bis morgen 16 Uhr.


----------

